# Eggs for dinner ...........



## N2TORTS (Nov 16, 2011)

Well....after just posting , I went to " hoard" the "herd" ..into the shack ..... and Woo hoo ... Momma Cherry be dropping....this pic is 3 min old ... I'll keep us posted on how many. Hopefully she will drop tonight, as she has nested a few days back with no luck.






JD~:shy:


----------



## bigred (Nov 16, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Well....after just posting , I went to " hoard" the "herd" ..into the shack ..... and Woo hoo ... Momma Cherry be dropping....this pic is 3 min old ... I'll keep us posted on how many. Hopefully she will drop tonight, as she has nested a few days back with no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope she drops some eggs for you, Its such a bummer when they dig a big perfect hole then nothing happens. My tort spent about 4 hours digging about a week ago then buried it and walked away. Good luck and hope she pops out some eggs. This same tort laid some for me about 2 weeks ago at 1 30 in the morning


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 16, 2011)

good luck girl , you a pretty one.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 16, 2011)

At least you know where the nest is.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Nov 17, 2011)

WOO HOO!!! congrats JD!!  Do you have a CHE over her in that pic?


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 17, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope she drops some eggs for you, Its such a bummer when they dig a big perfect hole then nothing happens. My tort spent about 4 hours digging about a week ago then buried it and walked away. Good luck and hope she pops out some eggs. This same tort laid some for me about 2 weeks ago at 1 30 in the morning


[/quote]

Well BigRed ....she faked me out ....urgh! ... dug and cover but nadda' ...
Well at least she should be popping soon! There's 11 in the cooker now ....so I'll be patient ~

JD~


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 17, 2011)

great shot!


----------



## bigred (Nov 17, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> I hope she drops some eggs for you, Its such a bummer when they dig a big perfect hole then nothing happens. My tort spent about 4 hours digging about a week ago then buried it and walked away. Good luck and hope she pops out some eggs. This same tort laid some for me about 2 weeks ago at 1 30 in the morning



Well BigRed ....she faked me out ....urgh! ... dug and cover but nadda' ...
Well at least she should be popping soon! There's 11 in the cooker now ....so I'll be patient ~

JD~
[/quote] I hate when that happens


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 19, 2011)

Hoping have a same experience like u someday..


----------

